# Pollen traps



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Sundance Bottom


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

There was a study here a couple of years ago which involved analyzing pesticides in the pollen collected from traps.

The inadvertently found out that the older galvanized type traps sampled pollen with levels of lead

the next round of testing was done with new stainless steel pollen traps.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

CC Pollen in Arizona has a good bottom trap, I have a few hundred we use every spring


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Sundance bottom trap.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Michael Palmer said:


> Sundance Bottom


What are the advantages over the Sundance top mount?


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Now for the next question. Who's got the best price on the bottom Sundance traps.:scratch:


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Lloyd Spear


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Whats Lloyd call sign on here???:kn:


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The Honey Householder said:


> Whats Lloyd call sign on here???:kn:



[email protected]
It looks like an email address, but its also a Beesource user name. 2


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll send him a PM.opcorn:


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

The Honey Householder said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I'll send him a PM.opcorn:


I called and asked him about 8 frame top entrance pollen traps a couple of weeks ago.... 

1-518-370-4989


----------



## toekneepea (Jul 7, 2010)

Dadant has some 8-frame top traps listed. They also carry Sundance II (10-frame). They both may be Sundance - not sure.

http://www.dadant.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=88&products_id=1233

Tony P.


----------

